# PRA question



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi,

Who is the breeder you are looking into? What type of PRA is the Sire a carrier for?


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I believe that link from Fenris refers to a different type of PRA (it's PRA-A whereas poodles are affected by PRA-prcd). Preventing Inherited Progressive Retinal Atrophy in Poodles
Unlike PRA-A, the prcd version is recessive and no pups would show symptoms. It's considered a safe breeding, although it might not be a desirable choice if you were looking for a breeding dog.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Now I am re-reading, I'm not sure which variant the father is a carrier for?


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm not sure either.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

It's probably PRA-prcd since it's a Poodle. I'll edit my first post.


----------



## Bluesparks (Sep 9, 2020)

Hi, you are correct. It is PRA-prcd. The dam’s genetic testing is fully clear and this is the only issue the sire has. I am newer to the poodle world and while I have been researching, it seems there are conflicting opinions on whether this is a “deal breaker”. Thank you for your help, I really appreciate it.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Since it is PRA-prcd and if you don't want to breed than it is okay and not a "deal breaker"


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

I agree with Starvt and Fenris. However, I'm concerned that this breeder is breeding a dog who is a carrier and would look very closely at this breeding program.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Liz said:


> I agree with Starvt and Fenris. However, I'm concerned that this breeder is breeding a dog who is a carrier and would look very closely at this breeding program.


Same here.


----------



## Bluesparks (Sep 9, 2020)

Thank you! That is a concern of mine, too. Does anybody have a recommendation for a miniature breeder in California? I am located more on the outskirts of the Bay Area, but I am willing to travel. Most of my friend have poodle mixes, but I am looking for a purebred poodle.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Black Pearl Miniature Poodle San Francisco CA


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Clarion comes to mind as a well regarded California breeder.

I have mixed feelings about breeding from a dog with a PRA positive test. On the one hand, you don't want to perpetuate bad genes. On the other, you don't want to toss out genetic diversity and good traits in your effort to weed out the bad. No dog is perfect. I guess in this situation I would want to know just what makes this stud worthy of being bred.


----------



## Bluesparks (Sep 9, 2020)

cowpony said:


> Clarion comes to mind as a well regarded California breeder.
> 
> I have mixed feelings about breeding from a dog with a PRA positive test. On the one hand, you don't want to perpetuate bad genes. On the other, you don't want to toss out genetic diversity and good traits in your effort to weed out the bad. No dog is perfect. I guess in this situation I would want to know just what makes this stud worthy of being bred.


That is a good question, and good points! I appreciate the response. I have reached out to both suggested breeders as well. While I’m not trying to breed or show the dog, and it doesn’t have to be perfect, I just want to make sure that I am checking for anything genetically that might be an issue later on.
As I said, this is my first experience with poodles so I’m trying to learn all I can. Thank you!


----------

